# Drying Coco fiber



## repkeeper02 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hey,

What's the best way to dry that Bed-a-beast coco fiber stuff? I know some people put it in the oven, but on what temp and for how long? Also, is it okay to dry it in the sun?


----------



## fleenor1 (Feb 18, 2005)

I usually put it in the oven @ 250-300 degrees for an hour or two.
Check on it often and stir it around with a fork. About every half hour or so.

Also, the more you put on the cookie sheet the slower it dries out. A thinner layer should dry in no time at all. Sometime I hope to actually do a small batch...... I usually heap as much as the cookie sheet will posibly hold.... HaHaHa. Takes me a couple of hours.
Another good tip is to squeeze out as much water as you posibly can before you put it in the oven.

It would be OK to dry in the sun but, I am sure it would take longer than the oven. I have actually had coco fiber dry out in a bucket that I left in my garage for a couple of months.

Just make sure that the coco fiber is bone dry before you stick it to a background with silicone. Trust me on this one. I found out the hard way once.

Hope that helps!
Later,
Brad


----------



## Foggerfrog12 (Jun 15, 2006)

A way I discovered last week that got my whole load of coco fiber dried in one setting is too...duh....use the drier 

I put all the coco fiber i needed dry into a pillow case and tied it shut then i took another pillow case and put the first one into the second one for double protection. tied them both....put it in the drier and in about 1-2 VERY VERY dry coco fiber


----------

